# GTX 295 Folding Question



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

Can you disable the internal SLI on the GTX 295 and fold on each of the cores? I know I cannot do so on my ATI HD 3870X2s. But I have not seen anything about the GTX 295 (which is a similar set up). so thanks in advance for any info on that.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2009)

No, atleast not that i know of. look around for a proggy i might be wrong


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, you can. Talk to the venerable Fitseries3, as he's currently working out issues with 2 GTX295s. From what I recall he's got 3 of 4 clients going alright. Also, there's a folding sub forum that's now been provided to us, and half those guys froth at the mouth to help (so it seems). Just in case you didn't see.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

Ahhhh

Well he might be able to get the fourth going if he uses th Nvidia control panel and disables PhsyX. That's how I got my third 8800GT to Fold on the X58 UT.

Thanks!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

Definitely let him know that. I think its been eating him up that it just doesn't work.


----------

